# Cholula, Puebla



## FrankP (Oct 30, 2021)

My partner and I are looking to move to Cholula at the end of 2022. Hope to visit the area in January 2022. I hear that a neighborhood where the Universities are located in a good spot to look for a condo or small house. Does anyone here have any advice on good areas to look at for housing? Thanks.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Start with a few weeks in short-term rental like AirB&B or a modest hotel, and explore the areas you’ve heard are good. Also ask around while you‘re there – for example when you visit small local restaurants and mom‘n‘pop convenience stores – and get advice from locals, and look for “for rent” signs (“S_e renta_”) in areas you’re interested in. You could also explore local real estate agents or facilitators that could guide your search.


----------

